# Car Rental : Lexus IS300



## FragilePsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, I will be staying in Dubai very soon and would like to know if theres any car rental company which has Lexus IS 300 for rent.

I will probably buy one after I got my working visa but till then I would like to rent one to see how good that is.

I have checked all the major car rental companies but the closest I could find was 'Audi A4 2.0 or similar' from Hertz....whatever similar means

Thank you!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Similar could mean that at the time of delivery you get a different car from that ordered. Stay with the Audi A4 it's a fine fine automobile.


----------



## FragilePsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

Audi was my choice....till I met IS300 

So sporty


----------

